# RCC exam



## LScottCPC (Oct 2, 2009)

Help!  I am scheduled to take the RCC exam in 17 days and having an awful time getting the hang of the angiography codes and the orders of the vascular families!!  Can anyone give me some direction on how these are done and how much of this is on the RCC exam?  I am approaching panic stage.  My employer has paid for this exam and I have to pay back the cost of the exam and the travel if I don't pass, somewhere around $1000 I would have to think.  Thanks in advance for any help or input from anyone!

Lisa


----------



## MokaAK (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello,


Could you please give me details of cemc exam?



Thanks in advance


----------



## dkaz1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi there:

Review your RCC study guide--

Go to the RBMA/RCC website and review the example test scenarios--

Best of Luck

Deb K.


----------

